
Boeing Says Optional 737 Max Alert Was 'Not Activated as Intended' - mzs
https://www.voanews.com/a/boeing-says-optional-737-max-alert-was-not-activated-as-intended-/4897623.html
======
ozmaverick72
This is pretty rubbish. AOA disagree would have been a good clue to what was
going wrong and it sounds like it should have been a standard safety feature.
It's hard to believe that this was made optional. You have to question the
level of testing and the certification process as a whole. This MCAS disaster
is a stain on Boeing and the FAA's reputation. I hope the FAA is going to come
down harder on the reintroduction of the 737 max than recent media reports
indicate.

------
mzs
>"After the Lion Air event, Southwest was notified by Boeing that the AOA
disagree lights were inoperable without the optional AOA indicators on the MAX
aircraft," a Southwest spokesman said on Tuesday.

…

>However, the company said following software modifications all new 737 MAX
aircraft would have an activated and operable disagree alert and an optional
angle-of-attack indicator, while current 737 MAX planes would have the ability
to activate the disagree alert.

